# Which wax.



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just completed a 3 stage correction, and going to apply Essence tomorrow but am not using Cquartz but want to use a wax instead, it's for a concourse classic car show in Events city inside, I have a picture below of some waxes, which one would you think would look great on the GTO:doublesho


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

3x vics. /thread lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG any coz that paint looks stunning. The purest one I reckon. 

Gonz.


----------



## BlueMikey (Jan 23, 2010)

Event City in Trafford Park?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work, multiple layers of Vic red for the easy on/off philosophy, that said there are a couple in the pic which I've no experience of so they may be just as nice to apply.

cheers

Chris


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

1 Vics Concours
2 R222
3 Petes 53

Would be my choice.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

R222 is stupidly easy to work with. rub on then rub off.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Victoria Concours.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

gotta be the vics red


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another vote for Vic's Concours here :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

And yet another vote for Vic's Red


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Vics :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

+1 for the vics. I'd also send John at M&K a picture of that beast. You maybe pleasantly surprised if a small pot of a suitable wax heads you're way!!!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

vics would be my choice


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vics out of them but none of them are overly impressive


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

From your collection Victoria Concours , after full correction I prefer Supernatural wax to protect this work and add extra clarity .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From your collection Victoria Concours , after full correction I prefer Supernatural wax to protect this work and add extra clarity .


MAXI it's the extra clarity that am looking for, so do you think vic's would do the job or I forgot to mention that I have Wolfgang 3.0 sealant:wall: how about this then vic's red:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The wolfgang dgps is my 2nd fave too Blackfire,very rich nuba like finish and works great with pinnacle and wolfgang fuzion so i bet vics would look stunning over it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> The wolfgang dgps is my 2nd fave too Blackfire,very rich nuba like finish and works great with pinnacle and wolfgang fuzion so i bet vics would look stunning over it


This sounds good, Carpro Essence, Wolfgang 3.0, then vic's red:doublesho
What do you think:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> MAXI it's the extra clarity that am looking for, so do you think vic's would do the job or I forgot to mention that I have Wolfgang 3.0 sealant:wall: how about this then vic's red:thumb:


From your collection 915 gives extra clarity clean clear warm finish (I have not tried BMD) , Imho SN and Zaino Z2 gives purest finish my fav LSP after full correction .
Wolfgang 3.0 gives balance gloss with very good clarity , Wolfgang 3.0 gives warmer finish than Blackfire and Menzerna sealant , I like Wolfgang 3.0 finish without add any wax over it but if you like you can put Victoria concours to get rich wet finish.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BlueMikey said:


> Event City in Trafford Park?


Yes mate:thumb: the GTO and the black mustang have been picked to show in the concourse classic.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well matey I don't care what you put on it because I know it'll be stunning as always. Good look with the show :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Well matey I don't care what you put on it because I know it'll be stunning as always. Good look with the show :thumb:


Cheers fozzy:thumb: the car now looks amazing without any LSP:doublesho
To be honest it has to be one of the hardest corrections I have done, most of the panels needed different pads and compounds and polish, but I can say I have removed up to 90-95% of defects and so very pleased with the finish.:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning work chongo!
is the show at event city on 17-18 September? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Stunning work chongo!
> is the show at event city on 17-18 September?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Yes mate it is them dates:thumb:
Just waiting for the mustang to come back from the garage, but that is getting the bottom of the doors repainted so will have to think what to use on that for the show as well :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Think we will come along on the Saturday if there's nothing pressing to do,looks like a fantastic event.
Forgot to ask you, what's involved in a 3 stage correction mate,compared to a 2 stage?


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

First stage is to take paint reading to make sure you have enough clear to work with, and then safely remove any serious scratches and swirls by using a compound and cutting pad.
Stage 2 is to use a polish to refine the finish from the compounding, (compound haze, hollowgrams)
Stage 3 is to extract as much gloss as you can from the paint with a fine finishing pad & polish.

(Jewling) then wipe down, ready for LSP, but this is optional.
You could just do 1-2 then LSP.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chongo what happens if there isn't enough clear?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you have a PDG reading of say, 145 how much clear coat would you estimate there is please.
Would a better way forward be to take another reading from under the bonnet and subtract one from the other.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> chongo what happens if there isn't enough clear?


Well if you have not enough clear to do a correction, then you just could use a fine finishing polish with or without any micro abrasive and pad to get as much gloss from the paint, then you could just mask the defects with a good filler glaze. :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Glare works a treat in situations where clear is at a minimal.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> If you have a PDG reading of say, 145 how much clear coat would you estimate there is please.
> Would a better way forward be to take another reading from under the bonnet and subtract one from the other.


So say you take a reading inside the door jam and it says 68 microns,that's primer,basecoat colour and clear, then take a reading of a panel and it shows 145, then minus the number to the door jam reading and you will have 77 microns of clear, but you will have to take a lot of reading on a panel, as a bit to the left, right, down, up can show different reading:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Vics Concourse :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Get yourself meguairs no 7, place 3 coats of vics to take it to another level, your red paint will glow of lustre.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> So say you take a reading inside the door jam and it says 68 microns,that's primer,basecoat colour and clear, then take a reading of a panel and it shows 145, then minus the number to the door jam reading and you will have 77 microns of clear, but you will have to take a lot of reading on a panel, as a bit to the left, right, down, up can show different reading:thumb:


I find many cars door jam clear coat comes between 70-100um very thin .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I find many cars door jam clear coat comes between 70-100um very thin .


That's right, 70-80 is very thin, but new cars now show even lower reading:wall:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> Get yourself meguairs no 7, place 3 coats of vics to take it to another level, your red paint will glow of lustre.


I have #7 but I have Essence on so do you think it might impair the gloss of essence :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

deffo vics concours on that 👌


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

One last question on this item please.
So if you are left with 77 microns how much of that dare you take off (I know you should take off as little as possible.......but, what thickness level could you go down to......safely!!
Thanks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

camerashy said:


> One last question on this item please.
> So if you are left with 77 microns how much of that dare you take off (I know you should take off as little as possible.......but, what thickness level could you go down to......safely!!
> Thanks


I read 1-3 microns will take off if using compound with light medium pressure , Menzerna 85rd or SN Micro Prime with soft polishing and finishing pad like 3M is better choice and but your work in safe side . Even some non abrasive prewax like Victoria Deep Cleanse can gives nice result by machine .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I read 1-3 microns will take off if using compound with light medium pressure , Menzerna 85rd or SN Micro Prime with soft polishing and finishing pad like 3M is better choice and but your work in safe side . Even some non abrasive prewax like Victoria Deep Cleanse can gives nice result by machine .


Sorry Dave I didn't get back, as above says is right, but it all depends on what type of paint you are working with. It's the first stage of compounding that will determine how much clear you have removed, then in the future years ahead you should only use a light polish or cleaner polish to remove any other defects that you inflict. The end of the day is to preserve the clear coat and not to remove to much:thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

R222 definitely 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you think this sounds good.
Essence is done now, so was going to put 2-3 layers of vic's red, then a coat of R222 on when the car is at the show, what you all think?? What quick detailer spray would work with this combo. Cheers everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> Do you think this sounds good.
> Essence is done now, so was going to put 2-3 layers of vic's red, then a coat of R222 on when the car is at the show, what you all think?? What quick detailer spray would work with this combo. Cheers everyone for your suggestions.


Megs Last touch over P21s or Victoria QD , if you have Victoria Collectors use it over Concours it gives similar P21s look .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have last touch, which is hugely underrated, but will get some VC QD anyway. Cheers Dave as well.


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Do you think this sounds good.
> Essence is done now, so was going to put 2-3 layers of vic's red, then a coat of R222 on when the car is at the show, what you all think?? What quick detailer spray would work with this combo. Cheers everyone for your suggestions.


Please show us some pics of the car after the polish stage pre wax and let us know how you found using Essence.
Waiting for weather to be right before I use a machine polisher for the 1st time with essence so any tips etc would be appreciated.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

killem said:


> Please show us some pics of the car after the polish stage pre wax and let us know how you found using Essence.
> Waiting for weather to be right before I use a machine polisher for the 1st time with essence so any tips etc would be appreciated.


It's in the polish, compound section under Carpro Essence pictures.:thumb:


----------

